# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Γεφυρα (swr) ισχυος KW

## Γιώργος 231

αγαπητοι φιλοι,

αν και διαβασα σκορπιες στο φορουμ, πολλες αποψεις γνωμες για γεφυρες και δεν εβγαλα ακρη.

ρωταω, αν καποιος γνωριζει με σιγουρια, 

*καποια γεφυρα, που να αντεχει στα fm (88 - 10 το 1 Kwatt.*
εννοειτε χαμηλου σχετικου κοστους (υψηλου κοστος ΠΧ ειναι η bird)

Βασικα εχω μια hansen fs5 του 1 kw (http://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc00549ri0.jpg )  

και δεν εχω κανενα παραπονο οταν την δουλευω μεχρι τα 500 watt 

(χωρις στασιμα φυσικα), αλλα απο τα 600 και πανω , με 2 ωρες εκπομπη, ζεσταίνετε παρα πολύ.

τωρα, οτι γεφυρα εμποριου αγορασα (πχ zetagi κλπ) εως και τα 2 kw πηρε φωτια σχεδον αμεσως  στα 300 watt μονο ! ! !

μετα ειδα - διαβασα οτι η ισχυς που γραφουν οτι αντεχουν , ειναι βασικα για ασυρματους που το καθε press δεν πρεπει να υπερβαινει καποιο χρονο. 
  Ερωτηση 2
*Αυτά τα ψηφικα βατομετρα και στασιμομετρα που εχουν πολλα PLL ισχυος, ξερει κανεις πως λειτουργουν ?*

  Δηλαδη, πιστευω ότι, ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ δεν θα είναι γραμμης αλλα θα παιρνουν με καποιο επαγωγικο τροπο στοιχεια εξοδου.
  Αν είναι ετσι, γνωριζεται κατι σχετικο ?

----------


## SV1EDG

Φίλε Γιώργο

Τα ψηφιακά όργανα που αναφέρεις δουλεύουν με επαγωγικό τρόπο.Περνάει το σήμα RF μέσα από κάποιον τοροειδή πυρήνα και από εκεί ένα μικρό δείγμα μέσω κάποιων τυλιγμάτων ανορθώνεται και μετριέται.Εναλλακτικά μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ένα σωληνακί χαλκού το οποίο θα περάσει μέσα από τον φερρίτη.Αυτά τουλάχιστον ισχύουν για radioamateurικα όργανα.Φαντάζομαι ότι αντίστοιχα δουλεύουν και τα broadcasting με κατάλληλη επιλογή υλικών.

Μάριος

----------


## Γιώργος 231

SV1EDG ,
  Κατι τετοιο πιστευα και εγω,

  Δεν ξερω τι να κανω, βρηκα βεβαια και αυτό εδώ (στα 340 ευρω) 

http://www.broadcastwarehouse.com/co...er/221/product

*Που απ ότι ειδα μετρα χωρις συνδεση, το ξερει κανενας σας ?*

  Αυτές οι γεφυρες, είναι πλακετας ?
  Αντεχουν στην μιση ισχυ που λενε ?

http://www.meimaris.com/product.asp?intProdID=1647
http://www.houseofradio.gr/modules.p...roducts_id=846

  (πχ η diamond SX 100 που είναι για 3 kw λεει στο μανουαλ ότι 
  « measure power range of the unit is up to 3kw in INTERMITTED mode. IF transmitted on fm . . .  mode, DO NOT EXCEED its continuous maximum power at the following power rang. KAI TO ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΡΟ  . . .  otherwise pickup unit of the directional coupler section MAY BURN OUT » ) 

*Εχει κανενας εμπειρια ?*

  ΥΓ 
  δεν θυμαμαι, αλλα σε καποια γεφυρα ειχα δει, ότι αν θελεις να μετρας watt χωρις διακοπη η ανωτατη ισχυς που αντεχε ηταν η αναγραφομενη δια 5 ( πχ 1kw = 200 watt) . 

*αν αυτό ισχυει τοτε μια γεφυρα των 3 kw , 
**λετε να αντεχει μεχρι τα 600 watt ?*

----------


## ReFas

Γιώργο231 γειά σου...

Εχεις κάνει πάρα πολλές ερωτήσεις, θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω στα πιο σημαντικά κατα τη γνώμη μου...
Εχεις την hansen fs-5s που δεν έτυχε να δοκιμάσω ποτέ, στα χέρια μου είχα πρίν 20 χρόνια μια fs-5 που ήταν μέχρι 100W και με κλίση στη πρόσοψη προς τα πίσω...
Ολα αυτα τα βατομετρα δουλεύουν με παρόμοιο τρόπο οπως και αυτά που έχουν οι πομποί μέσα τους οπως και η μπερντ και η κοαξιαλ νταιναμικ που έβαλες στο πρώτο λινκ και που ασφαλώς πρέπει να συνδεθεί κάπου στο καλώδιο για να μετρήσει!!! 
Η διαφορά για να αντέχει ισχύ είναι στη διάμετρο της γραμμής, ενα σωληνάκι 3mm περίπου δεν έχει πρόβλημα μέχρι το 1KW, για δες η hansen τι έχει σαν κεντρικό.
Επίσης αυτο που θέλω να σε ρωτήσω είναι αν έχει κονεκτορ τύπου UHF, αν ναί τότε η μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία προέρχεται απο αυτούς και όχι απο την "ιδια" την γέφυρα, πες μου αν εχεις κονεκτορ τέτοιου τύπου, αν έχεις και αλλάξεις σε τυπου Ν θα δείς οτι θα πέσει η θερμοκρασία σημαντικά τουλάχιστον στα 600W γιατί οσο πας στο 1Κ θα αρχίζει πάλι να θερμένεται σίγουρα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Αγαπητε ReFa,

  Η FS 5S είναι πολύ καλη γεφυρα, να φανταστεις, δοκιμαστηκε σε ολες τις κλιμακες, με μια bird, και εως τα  900 watt δεν ειχε καμια διαφορα ! ! !
  (η δοκιμη εγινε για να καλιμπραριστει και όχι σε εκπομπη διαρκειας)

  Τωρα σχετικα με την γραμμη εσωτερικα, δεν είναι πανω σε πλακετα (δεν παιρνω και ορκο) γιατι εχω να την ανοιξω χρονια.

  Λες να είναι στα κονεκτορ (PL) το «προβλημα» ε ?

  Για αυτό λεω, από το αρχισω να πειραζω την γεφυρα που μεχρι στιγμης με εχει βγαλει ασπροπροσωπο, προτιμω να αγορασω μια άλλη που να αντεχει σε αυτην την ισχυ.
  Αλλα να αντεχει πραγματικα και όχι να τρεχω ολη την ωρα να δω αν ζει.

  Τελικως 
  μπορεις να μου προτεινεις (ή οποιος γνωριζει) μια γεφυρα, για την δουλεια που την θελω ?

----------


## ReFas

Δεν ξέρω να σου προτείνω κάποιο όργανο, πάντως αυτα που ξέρω είναι οτι... αν βρείς ένα όργανο που αντέχει 10KW εσωτερικά και έχει κονεκτορ τύπου UHF τότε στα 400W και πάνω θα αρχίζει να ζεσταίνεται (για συχνότητες FM) το πόσο θα ζεσταίνεται εξαρτάται απο την ισχύ φυσικά αλλά και την ποιότητα του κονεκτορ.
Mπορεί να βρείς κάποιον που θα έχει λιγότερο πρόβλημα (ο θηλυκός είναι το πρόβλημα) αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές πάνω απο 800w είναι δύσκολα για συνεχόμενη λειτουργία.
Mε κονεκτορ τυπου N με 1KW δεν θα έχεις ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα και αυτό περίπου είναι και το όριο που δίνεται ...χωρις στάσιμα όσο γίνεται.

Συνοψίζοντας, βατομετρο με τυπου UHF κονεκτορ θα ζεσταίνεται στα 1KW ανεξάρτητα το τι εχει μέσα, με τυπου N είναι οκ σχεδόν οριακά...

Eγω πάντως θα κοιταζα να δώ αν μπορώ να αλλάξω κονεκτορ δεν είναι τίποτα φτάνει να ταιριάζει, να χωράει....
Δε μου είπες τι κονεκτορ εχεις και τι καλώδιο...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

@ ReFasΔε μου είπες τι κονεκτορ εχεις και τι καλώδιο

PL Επαργυρα με το 213

υγ, σκορπιες σκεψεις  :Rolleyes: 

 :Huh: δεν μπορω να καταλαβω, ουτε μια εταιρεια δεν σκεφτηκε να βγαλει τετοιες γεφυρες ?

 :Huh: μονοδρομος δηλαδη, ειναι οι BIRD ?

 :Huh: βεβαια εχω δει, διαφορες κατασκευες, μη βιομηχανοποιημενες κιλοβατικες, απο ελληνες ατσιδες του ραδιοφωνου,  απλα . . . θες και το design  :Wink:

----------


## radioamateur

Φίλε 231 αν το linear εχει δικό του όργανο τουλάχιστον ισχύος πχ δουλεύεις ένα φάρο 3cx800a7,3cx1500a7 τότε τη γέφυρα την αποσυνδέεις και βλέπεις τις ενδειξεις του linear.
Το συντονισμός κεραίας έτσι και αλλιώς γίνεται σε χαμηλή ισχύ...

----------


## radioamateur

Θες γέφυρα ισχύος;

http://www.radioklub.org/radiotehnik...r/swrmetar.htm

Η RVR είχε παράγει κάτι ωραιες γέφυρες στο παρελθον... βέβαια ως συλλεκτικά κομμάτια πλέον θα ζητάνε τα....Το που θα τις βρεις άγνωστο.Φωτογραφίες σίγουρα θα βρεις σε παλια τεύχη Τεχνικής Εκλογής.

----------


## RFΧpert

> SV1EDG ,
> Κατι τετοιο πιστευα και εγω,
> 
> Δεν ξερω τι να κανω, βρηκα βεβαια και αυτό εδώ (στα 340 ευρω) 
> 
> http://www.broadcastwarehouse.com/co...er/221/product
> 
> *Που απ ότι ειδα μετρα χωρις συνδεση, το ξερει κανενας σας ?*
> 
> ...



Γιωργο η FS-5S της Hansen ειναι οντως η καλυτερη ΦΘΗΝΗ γεφυρα που υπηρχε στην αγορα του 80! 
Προσωπικα θεωρω οτι αν υπηρχε ακομα, θα την αγοραζα αμεσως, και ας εχω 2. Ειναι η μονη γεφυρα που εχω εργαστηριακα ελεγξει και μετραει ΣΩΣΤΑ σε ολο το ευρος λειτουργειας HF & VHF που εδινε ο κατασκευαστης της, αλλα ακομα και στον 1MHz!!! Δυστυχως δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με οτι κυκλοφορει τωρα, αλλα ουτε και με τις αλλες Hansen που πουληθηκαν κατα περιπτωση :Sad:  

Οντως παντως δεν αντεχει συνεχομενα πανω απο 700-800 στα FM (δηλαδη οταν δουλευει ~100MHz) και το εχω βιωσει... οταν βρηκα καρβουνο το 83 την πρωτη που ειχα παρει. Λογω αυτου του γεγονοτος μαλιστα φροντισα και αγορασα τοτε 2 καινουργιες...

Αλλωστε κανεις δεν αφηνε τοτε Bird συνδεδεμενη πανω σε μηχανημα που επαιζε, και ηταν εν δυναμη κατασχεθεν  :Smile:  :Wink: , οποτε οι Hansen ηταν οτι επρεπε (λογω κοστους) για τετοιες περιπτωσεις... 

Δυσκολα θα βρεις κατι σοβαρο... Παντως στα 300-400 Ευρωπουλα μπορεις να παρεις μια μεταχειρισμενη Bird 4310 (οχι την απλη 43) και ΕΝΑ στοιχειο που να σε καλυψει μια χαρα μεχρι και το 1KW αλλα και θα μετρας ακομα και στα 10W...  

Μηπως λοιπον δεν αξιζει να ψαχνεσαι με "ημιμετρα"  :Wink:  ? 

ΥΓ. Το 88 - 91 ο ΠΟΠ πουλουσε τοτε μια γεφυρα της RVR που ηταν ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΙ ειδικα για τα FM!!! Αν θυμαμαι καλα σηκωνε 2Κ ανετα. Ειχε γραμμη μεταφορας RG με τεφλον και δουλευε εναν καλο δαχτυλιο με πολυ καλες αντοχες σε ισχυ... (οχι σαν τους μικρους που βρισκεις σε ολες σχεδον τις γεφυρες του εμποριου). Μου ειχε κανει εντυπωσει η αντοχη της, και η ακριβεια μετρησεως που ειχε... Την βαζαμε σε μηχανακια του κιλοβατ (CX800 η CX1500) που στηναμε τοτε σε επαρχια...   
Αν ψαξεις θα βρεις καμμια... Συμβουλη μου? Φροντισε να την αγορασεις... !

----------


## Γιώργος 231

@ *Δυσκολα θα βρεις κατι σοβαρο... Παντως στα 300-400 Ευρωπουλα μπορεις να παρεις μια μεταχειρισμενη Bird 4310 (οχι την απλη 43) και ΕΝΑ στοιχειο που να σε καλυψει μια χαρα μεχρι και το 1KW αλλα και θα μετρας ακομα και στα 10W...*

  Μεταχειρισμενη ε ?
  Καλη ιδεα μεν, αλλα τα 400 + καψουλι και χωρις δυνατοτητα μετρησης SWR . . .
  Ξεφευγω από αυτό που ειχα στο μυαλο μου.

*@ Μηπως λοιπον δεν αξιζει να ψαχνεσαι με "ημιμετρα"*

  Και αυτό σωστο.
  Με βλεπω να βαζω blower πισω απο την Hansen. 
  Στα 500 watt (κανα 3ωρο) λετε να εχω προβλημα ?

*@ Η RVR είχε παράγει κάτι ωραιες γέφυρες στο παρελθον... βέβαια ως συλλεκτικά κομμάτια πλέον θα ζητάνε τα....Το που θα τις βρεις άγνωστο.Φωτογραφίες σίγουρα θα βρεις σε παλια τεύχη Τεχνικής Εκλογής.*

  Τωρα, που το λες . . . κατι θυμαμαι από αυτή την γεφυρα

  @ *Φίλε 231 αν το linear εχει δικό του όργανο τουλάχιστον ισχύος πχ δουλεύεις ένα φάρο 3cx800a7,3cx1500a7 τότε τη γέφυρα την αποσυνδέεις και βλέπεις τις ενδειξεις του linear.*

  Αν δεν εχει ? 

@ *Το συντονισμός κεραίας έτσι και αλλιώς γίνεται σε χαμηλή ισχύ...*

  Φυσικα ο συντονισμος γινεται αρχικα σε χαμηλη ισχυ, αλλα για το καλλιτερο αποτελεσμα, τις μικροαλλαγες στην συνεχεια, τις κανεις με πολλα.
  (γιατι στα λιγα το οργανο δεν δειχνει ουτε με το calibration στο τερμα)

  Και βασικα το προβλημα φιλε amateur είναι η εποπτεια κατά την διαρκεια της εκπομπης.
  Βεβαια θα μου πεις, τι θα αλλαξει?
  μεταξυ μας, χωρις γεφυρα, κερδιζεις και κανα db (χαμενο από κονεκτορες και γεφυρα) 
  Δεν ξερω, απλα θελω ανα 1 ωρα πχ, να βλεπω τι γινεται.

----------


## RFΧpert

> @ *Δυσκολα θα βρεις κατι σοβαρο... Παντως στα 300-400 Ευρωπουλα μπορεις να παρεις μια μεταχειρισμενη Bird 4310 (οχι την απλη 43) και ΕΝΑ στοιχειο που να σε καλυψει μια χαρα μεχρι και το 1KW αλλα και θα μετρας ακομα και στα 10W...*
> 
> Μεταχειρισμενη ε ?
> Καλη ιδεα μεν, αλλα τα 400 + καψουλι και χωρις δυνατοτητα μετρησης SWR . . .
> Ξεφευγω από αυτό που ειχα στο μυαλο μου.



400 το πολυ ΜΕ το στοιχειο... 
Και μετρας επιστρεφομενη ισχυ!!! οποτε μαλλον καλυτερα ειναι  :Wink:

----------


## ReFas

> @ ReFasΔε μου είπες τι κονεκτορ εχεις και τι καλώδιο
> 
> PL Επαργυρα με το 213
> 
> υγ, σκορπιες σκεψεις 
> 
> δεν μπορω να καταλαβω, ουτε μια εταιρεια δεν σκεφτηκε να βγαλει τετοιες γεφυρες ?
> 
> μονοδρομος δηλαδη, ειναι οι BIRD ?
> ...



Μία ερώτηση... έχεις RG213, δε σου ζεσταίνεται  με τα 500 η και παραπάνω βαττ; 
Αν το πιάσεις 2-3 μετρα μακρυα απο τη γέφυρα δεν είναι αρκετά ζεστό;;.
Σου το λέω αυτό γιατί και το ίδιο το καλώδιο ζεσταίνει τη γεφυρά σου..
Κάποια στιγμή σε bird έβαλα αντάπτορα απο Ν σε UHF και σύνδεσα το καλώδιο που ηταν 213 με κονεκτορ PL.
Μου ζεσταινόταν και η bird μετά απο μισή ώρα στα 500W εξαιτίας του κονεκτορ και εν μέρει του καλωδίου... αλλάζοντας σε τυπου Ν στο 213 και αφαιρώντας τον ανταπτορα όλα ήταν οκ εκτος απο την θερμοκρασία στο 213 βέβαια.
Οσο για το άλλο με την bird... που λες αν το σκέφτηκε κάποια εταιρία...δεν υπάρχει αγορά να ζητήσει γέφυρα που να μετράει συνεχώς 1KW και βάλε στα VHF... και μετά αν φτιαχτεί σε νορμαλ χώρα με νορμαλ υλικά (εκτός Κίνας) τι τιμή θα έχει; εγς θα έλεγα 400-500 ευρό το ελάχιστο... πόσοι να μπορούν να αγοράσουν...
Αν δείς στην Αμερική αματερ έχουν 2-3 bird ο καθένας, 
Αυτο που μπορείς να βρείς ίσως είναι μια γέφυρα οπως είπανε πιο πάνω με την RVR η κάποια άλλη που μπορεί να έφτιαξε μια εταιρία κάποτε για κάποιον στρατο και έχει βγει σαν μεταχειρισμένη στο εμπόριο... αλλα αυτά είναι θέμα τύχης πιο πολύ και να έχεις γνωστους κτλ...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> 400 το πολυ με το στοιχειο... 
> και μετρας επιστρεφομενη ισχυ!!! οποτε μαλλον καλυτερα ειναι



 δεν είναι κακη ιδεα . . . λες ?

  και από ότι ειδα στο ιντερνετ, μπορεις να την αγορασεις από αμερικη με 300$ περιπου.

  με βλεπω σε λιγο να κανω ερευνα αγορας

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Μία ερώτηση... έχεις RG213, δε σου ζεσταίνεται  με τα 500 η και παραπάνω βαττ; 
> Αν το πιάσεις 2-3 μετρα μακρυα απο τη γέφυρα δεν είναι αρκετά ζεστό;;.
> Σου το λέω αυτό γιατί και το ίδιο το καλώδιο ζεσταίνει τη γεφυρά σου..
> Κάποια στιγμή σε bird έβαλα αντάπτορα απο Ν σε UHF και σύνδεσα το καλώδιο που ηταν 213 με κονεκτορ PL.
> Μου ζεσταινόταν και η bird μετά απο μισή ώρα στα 500W εξαιτίας του κονεκτορ και εν μέρει του καλωδίου... αλλάζοντας σε τυπου Ν στο 213 και αφαιρώντας τον ανταπτορα όλα ήταν οκ εκτος απο την θερμοκρασία στο 213 βέβαια.
> Οσο για το άλλο με την bird... που λες αν το σκέφτηκε κάποια εταιρία...δεν υπάρχει αγορά να ζητήσει γέφυρα που να μετράει συνεχώς 1KW και βάλε στα VHF... και μετά αν φτιαχτεί σε νορμαλ χώρα με νορμαλ υλικά (εκτός Κίνας) τι τιμή θα έχει; εγς θα έλεγα 400-500 ευρό το ελάχιστο... πόσοι να μπορούν να αγοράσουν...
> Αν δείς στην Αμερική αματερ έχουν 2-3 bird ο καθένας, 
> Αυτο που μπορείς να βρείς ίσως είναι μια γέφυρα οπως είπανε πιο πάνω με την RVR η κάποια άλλη που μπορεί να έφτιαξε μια εταιρία κάποτε για κάποιον στρατο και έχει βγει σαν μεταχειρισμένη στο εμπόριο... αλλα αυτά είναι θέμα τύχης πιο πολύ και να έχεις γνωστους κτλ...



 Κοιτα, το 213 δεν θα το ελεγα και κρυο βεβαια, 
αλλα ζεστο με την εννοια του προβληματος, δεν ηταν.
  Σαν να λεμε θερμοκρασια δωματειου 
  Βεβαια δεν το επιασα εξω, αλλα μεσα στο σπιτι, 
  (κανα μετρο μακρια από την γεφυρα)
  και φυσικα δεν ειχα καθολου στασιμα.

  Φυσικα αν ειχα διαπιστωσει, ότι ζεσταινετε, θα ειχα μπει στην διαδικασια να το αλλαξω με κανα aircom ή με κατι «καλλιτερο», αλλα ξερεις, αφου δουλευει καλα . . . αστο.

  Οσο για την γεφυρα που λες, μια τετοια περιπτωση (τυπου RVR) θα ηταν ιδανικη για μενα, αλλιως με βλεπω με bird.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

*παρακαλω πολυ θα ηθελα γνωμες - εμπειρια*
δειτε αυτο

http://users.otenet.gr/~nsavvas/syxnometra.html

πηρα τηλεφωνο και ο κυριος μου ειπε οτι μπαινει μεσα σε pll ή linear,
και μετραει ολα οσα γραφει
(κατι ειπε για αντιγραφη της ψηφιακης bird) 

ειναι γραμμης, μπαινει εσωτερικα μεταξυ εξοδου και κονεκτορα
και μετραει εως 1000 watt.

*τι λετε ?*

----------


## phoenix_2007

Φίλε μου, θα σου έλεγα να πάρεις αντί του ποσού των 120ευρώ τη Daiwa CN801H που μετράει μέχρι 2kW και στην περιοχή HF και VHF, την έχουμε τσεκάρει με Bird με το αντίστοιχο καψούλι και έδειχνε όμοιες μετρήσεις. Αλλά και στα μεσαία μέχρι τους 1600ΚΗζ δείχνει χωρίς πρόβλημα. Σίγουρα η Bird είναι ό,τι καλύτερο αλλά είναι αλμυρή από άποψη τιμής. Τώρα για μεταχειρισμενη θέλει προσοχή γιατί πολλοί "πονηροί" πειράζουν τα καψούλια (elements) και μπορεί να σου πουλήσουν φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Φίλε μου, θα σου έλεγα να πάρεις αντί του ποσού των 120ευρώ τη Daiwa CN801H που μετράει μέχρι 2kW και στην περιοχή HF και VHF, την έχουμε τσεκάρει με Bird με το αντίστοιχο καψούλι και έδειχνε όμοιες μετρήσεις. Αλλά και στα μεσαία μέχρι τους 1600ΚΗζ δείχνει χωρίς πρόβλημα. Σίγουρα η Bird είναι ό,τι καλύτερο αλλά είναι αλμυρή από άποψη τιμής. Τώρα για μεταχειρισμενη θέλει προσοχή γιατί πολλοί "πονηροί" πειράζουν τα καψούλια (elements) και μπορεί να σου πουλήσουν φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες...



για κατσε, μιλας για 2kwatt continius ή σε ασυρματο ?
πχ την εχεις τσεκαρει με 600 watt στα fm για 3 ωρες ?
απο οτι ακουσα (και ειδα σε καποιες γεφυρες) αυτα τα βαττ που γραφουν οτι αντεχουν, ειναι για ασυρματους (max time 10 sec)
οχι πως δεν σε πιστευω, απλα ρωταω αν σου ειπαν οτι την δοκιμασαν στα fm με μεγαλη ισχυ ή αν ησουν μπροστα. (φυσικα και για ποση ωρα)

και μια ερωτηση, στη φωτογραφια ειδα οτι εχει Ν κονεκτορες, αλλα στις προδιαγραφες λεει so239.
Ξερεις τι εχει ?

εδω εχει την φωτο
http://www.houseofradio.gr/modules.p...roducts_id=515

----------


## RFΧpert

> *παρακαλω πολυ θα ηθελα γνωμες - εμπειρια*
> δειτε αυτο
> 
> http://users.otenet.gr/~nsavvas/syxnometra.html
> 
> πηρα τηλεφωνο και ο κυριος μου ειπε οτι μπαινει μεσα σε pll ή linear,
> και μετραει ολα οσα γραφει
> (κατι ειπε για αντιγραφη της ψηφιακης bird) 
> 
> ...



Γιωργο, αυτο που εβαλες ειναι απλα το οργανο ενδειξεων και δεν εχει το directional coupler που θα μπει αναμεσα στην γραμμη μεταφορας για να σου βγαζει την ταση (απο μετατροπη ισχυος FWD/REF σε ταση) που θα 'διαβαζει' αυτο το οργανο ενελει  :Wink:  
Ειναι η μιση γεφυρα δηλαδη... και το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι το ενδεικτικο οργανο αλλα το directional coupler της γραμμης να αντεχει 1KW συνεχεια!!!

----------


## phoenix_2007

> για κατσε, μιλας για 2kwatt continius ή σε ασυρματο ?
> πχ την εχεις τσεκαρει με 600 watt στα fm για 3 ωρες ?
> απο οτι ακουσα (και ειδα σε καποιες γεφυρες) αυτα τα βαττ που γραφουν οτι αντεχουν, ειναι για ασυρματους (max time 10 sec)
> οχι πως δεν σε πιστευω, απλα ρωταω αν σου ειπαν οτι την δοκιμασαν στα fm με μεγαλη ισχυ ή αν ησουν μπροστα. (φυσικα και για ποση ωρα)
> 
> και μια ερωτηση, στη φωτογραφια ειδα οτι εχει Ν κονεκτορες, αλλα στις προδιαγραφες λεει so239.
> Ξερεις τι εχει ?



Έχει κοννέκτορα τύπου N, όπως ακριβώς φαίνεται στη φωτό του site. Τη γέφυρα την έχω δεί να λειτουργεί επί 4ώρο σε σταθμό που έκανε μουσικό πρόγραμμα, ισχύος 1500W (1,5kW) στους 1600ΚΗζ ("βραχεωμένα μεσαία" κοντά στα HF, αν θεωρηθεί ότι τα τελευταία άρχονται από τους 1800ΚΗζ και άνω). Εγώ έχω τσεκάρει τις ενδείξεις της στην περιοχή των HF με το αντίστοιχο Bird καψούλι, για να δώ αν "έχανε" στις ενδείξεις της και με χαρά μου διαπίστωσα ότι είναι ΟΚ. Τώρα, για τα FM δεν ξέρω αλλά γιατί να'χει πρόβλημα εκεί? Επειδή είναι υψηλότερη η συχνότητα? Εσύ μετρήσεις θέλεις να κάνεις, γέφυρα είναι στο κατω-κάτω της γραφής δεν είναι γραμμή μεταφοράς να πω πως έχει απώλειες επειδή αυξάνεται η συχνότητα. Και να μην ξεχνάμε ότι τη γέφυρα τη βάζουμε ακριβώς στην έξοδο του πομπού και απο'κει και μετά ακολουθεί η γραμμή μεταφοράς και η κεραία, άρα ό,τι απώλειες υπάρχουν θα προέρχονται από τα δύο τελευταία.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γιωργο, αυτο που εβαλες ειναι απλα το οργανο ενδειξεων *και δεν εχει το directional coupler* που θα μπει αναμεσα στην γραμμη μεταφορας για να σου βγαζει την ταση (απο μετατροπη ισχυος FWD/REF σε ταση) που θα 'διαβαζει' αυτο το οργανο ενελει  
> Ειναι η μιση γεφυρα δηλαδη... και το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι το ενδεικτικο οργανο αλλα το directional coupler της γραμμης να αντεχει 1KW συνεχεια!!!



ο κυριος στο τηλεφωνο, μου ειπε οτι ειναι ακομα μια πλακετα, η οποια δενυπαρχει στην φωτογραφια. 
και οταν ειπε *για 1 κιλοβαττ, ελεγε μαζι με το coupler.*

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Έχει κοννέκτορα τύπου N, όπως ακριβώς φαίνεται στη φωτό του site. Τη γέφυρα την έχω δεί να λειτουργεί επί 4ώρο σε σταθμό που έκανε μουσικό πρόγραμμα, ισχύος 1500W (1,5kW) στους 1600ΚΗζ ("βραχεωμένα μεσαία" κοντά στα HF, αν θεωρηθεί ότι τα τελευταία άρχονται από τους 1800ΚΗζ και άνω). Εγώ έχω τσεκάρει τις ενδείξεις της στην περιοχή των HF με το αντίστοιχο Bird καψούλι, για να δώ αν "έχανε" στις ενδείξεις της και με χαρά μου διαπίστωσα ότι είναι ΟΚ. Τώρα, για τα FM δεν ξέρω αλλά γιατί να'χει πρόβλημα εκεί? Επειδή είναι υψηλότερη η συχνότητα? Εσύ μετρήσεις θέλεις να κάνεις, γέφυρα είναι στο κατω-κάτω της γραφής δεν είναι γραμμή μεταφοράς να πω πως έχει απώλειες επειδή αυξάνεται η συχνότητα. Και να μην ξεχνάμε ότι τη γέφυρα τη βάζουμε ακριβώς στην έξοδο του πομπού και απο'κει και μετά ακολουθεί η γραμμή μεταφοράς και η κεραία, άρα ό,τι απώλειες υπάρχουν θα προέρχονται από τα δύο τελευταία.



1500 watt, για 4 ωρες ! ! !

----------


## sigmacom

Η πρότασή μου είναι τα κατοστάρικα που θα δώσεις σταδιακά εδώ κι εκεί μέσα σε 2-3 χρόνια για άλλα βαττόμετρα, δώσ' τα μαζεμένα τώρα και πάρε Bird.

----------


## jeik

Να και το δικο μου εργαλειο .

http://www.chuckmartin.com/shop/larg...hp?prod_id=205

Εχω αυτο ακριβως το σετ που δειχνει η φωτο .

----------


## kostas30

> 1500 watt, για 4 ωρες ! ! !



σε FM που δοκιμαστικε με 650 βαττ μεσα σε 10 λεπτα σηκωσε πολυ θερμοκρασια η CN801 (ΜΠΑΡΟΥΤΙΑΣΕ) :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t:  :Cursing:

----------


## RFΧpert

> ο κυριος στο τηλεφωνο, μου ειπε οτι ειναι ακομα μια πλακετα, η οποια δενυπαρχει στην φωτογραφια. 
> και οταν ειπε *για 1 κιλοβαττ, ελεγε μαζι με το coupler.*



 Ενταξει τοτε αμα ειναι σε αυτην την τιμη ολα μαζι... Δεν ξερω τι ακριβεια θα εχει, αλλα τουλαχιστον θα ειναι ολοκληρη γεφυρα. Ελπιζω παντως να μην ειναι με πλακετα το coupler, γιατι το βλεπω να βγαζει φωτιες πανω απο 300-400W συνεχομενα πανω του...

----------


## RFΧpert

> σε FM που δοκιμαστικε με 650 βαττ μεσα σε 10 λεπτα σηκωσε πολυ θερμοκρασια η CN801 (ΜΠΑΡΟΥΤΙΑΣΕ)



 Κωστα, λογικο ειναι αυτο... κανε 2Κ/4=500 μεγιστο!

----------


## RFΧpert

> Η πρότασή μου είναι τα κατοστάρικα που θα δώσεις σταδιακά εδώ κι εκεί μέσα σε 2-3 χρόνια για άλλα βαττόμετρα, δώσ' τα μαζεμένα τώρα και πάρε Bird.



 Ακριβως!!! 
Ακομα και μεταχειρισμενες ειναι ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ.... πιο αξιοπιστες απο οτιδηποτε αλλο...  :Wink:

----------


## badsak

Συμφωνω απολυτα!! :Wink:  :Wink: 
Παρε Bird μια για παντα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

κυριοι,

σας ακουσα με προσοχη, 
*και το θεμα τελειωσε ...*
*αγορασα μια καινουρια bird 43*, (απο το γνωστο μερος ... :Cool: )

τωρα ειμαι σε αναζητηση element για fm με ισχυ 1 kw

αν καποιος εχει ή γνωριζει κατι, εδω ειμαι ...

ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια

----------

